
Tech Billionaire Backing Trump Suggests Silicon Valley Is Out of Touch - danm07
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/01/technology/peter-thiel-on-donald-trump-media-silicon-valley.html?_r=0
======
vlodiag
For me Trump's biggest problem is that it looks like he is Putin's doll. Even
if he isn't that just look like it and he would probably be outplayed by Putin
and give him anything he wants which in the long term is not good for US.
Russians and their KGB are master manipulators and current information war
really proves it. It went as far as "Hillary is eating children". Trump's
megalomaniac personality might make him not to listen to his more experienced
advisers and bad decisions might be made. That's what scares me. Having said
that Thiel is a smart man. Trump is also a smart man and he could be a good
governor or senator, but it's too early for him to take charge of the biggest
and most powerful country in the world.

------
alexc05
He knows trump isn't going to win. He is setting himself up to run in 4 years.
Right?! Maybe?

